# Femur X-ray with 4 views



## andrea.guinn (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey I was hoping someone could help. I have a femur x-ray with 4 views. Per CPT it states 2 views and one code only. Can I bill for 2 exams with there being 4 views??


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 22, 2011)

73550 once


----------



## +919944383656 (Apr 22, 2011)

73550 should be billed once as we dont have any other code for Xray of femur 4 views


----------

